# Fox squirrel mounting question



## dwills (Nov 9, 2010)

I killed a nice, black fox squirrel with my browning buckmark. The coloration of the black fur with the white nose and ears looks really unique, so I'm looking to get it mounted. Does anybody know any taxidermists in NE GA that do a good job on these without charging an arm and a leg? I just can't bring myself to pay the same for a squirrel as I would for a deer. Also, just how rare are these animals in this color phase?


----------



## Michael (Nov 10, 2010)

The money you spend on a good mount will be forgotten long before the agony of getting a poor mount done because you tried to save a nichol or two.


----------



## bhayz (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree. That's a nice trophy. I've seen most prices for mounts at about $125-175 range. I got mine done years ago here in middle ga for that price. Good luck w/ the mount.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hugh Bryant in Carnesville area does a great job.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 13, 2010)

If you want to come to Blue Ridge then a guy here did mine for $125 and even gave me the piece of wood it's mounted on.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 13, 2010)

Glenn Arp at Hoot-N-Hollar Taxidermy in Forsyth, GA will fix you up for a good price.


----------



## mshipman (Nov 13, 2010)

wow that thing is a beauty


----------



## DMH (Dec 1, 2010)

I use mcmicken tax in cartersville they do extremely good work and dont break the bank.


----------



## depthsoftheC (Dec 1, 2010)

dwills said:


> I killed a nice, black fox squirrel with my browning buckmark. The coloration of the black fur with the white nose and ears looks really unique, so I'm looking to get it mounted. Does anybody know any taxidermists in NE GA that do a good job on these without charging an arm and a leg? I just can't bring myself to pay the same for a squirrel as I would for a deer. Also, just how rare are these animals in this color phase?
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_squirrel


----------



## cfbutler31 (Jan 15, 2011)

i got crane's taxidermy to do mine, they did a fine job, looks really good, think i paid $165, i shipped it to them, he shipped it back, i don't know what city he is in, but you can search here on the forum, i read i think jeff philips got one done by him, and i used that picture as a reference.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2011)

You're looking at anywhere from $125-$170. I called a taxidermist here about a nice red fox squirrel and they wanted $150 for JUST the squirrel. Anything it was mounted on would cost extra


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 15, 2011)

They sure make a beautiful mount,especially on a piece of driftwood,if you wanted to spend that extra.

Hope you don't mind me asking this on your thread,dwills.
I have a fox squirrel in my freezer that is the red color.If anyone would like to have it for a mount,they're welcome to it.Just send a pm.I don't have the $$$ to get it mounted myself !


----------



## wtailchaser (Jan 16, 2011)

hope to talk to you soon dwills.  crackerdave, sent you a pm on the squirrel.


----------



## coondog96 (Jan 17, 2011)

cfbutler31 said:


> i got crane's taxidermy to do mine, they did a fine job, looks really good, think i paid $165, i shipped it to them, he shipped it back, i don't know what city he is in, but you can search here on the forum, i read i think jeff philips got one done by him, and i used that picture as a reference.



Cranes is in Acworth Ga. and he does great work on anything you want him to mount.the only guy that does my dads stuff.the deer in my avatar was done by Crane


----------



## Son (Jan 17, 2011)

We see black fox squirrels on our properties, in fact, we have all color phases. In the 1950's i killed a black one just like yours in the Florida Everglades big cypress country. Collier Co.


----------

